# let's get to know one another



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought this would be fun, how old are you, what do you do for a living, are you fulfilled in your career choice?


I'll start

I'm and old girl I'm retired, I was a stay at home mommy, I shared my family and life with children from foreign countries who were in need of medical care, they would stay with us for 3 months to a year, depending on their medical needs. It was so rewarding for all of my family to see a child come here in real need of medical help and to go back home with health and hope of a future. It was heart breaking for us, many tears letting go, but oh so rewarding.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Paula,

You are not old, maybe older but not old. You know we live in a world in which more and more people are living past 100, our concepts of age and ageing have changed so much.

Let me put it this way, I am old enough to remember a time when TV was a novelty. I think we got our first when I was around 6 or so. I have been teaching and researching since the Carter administration. In fact, I was in an exchange program in Poland where I meet Mr. Carter who was an ill-fated state visit. His Polish translator did not speak Polish and Zbigniew Brzezinski took over as translator. I taught where I did my graduate work, but returned home when my father was dying from cancer to help out. Lived back home ever since. Took care of my mother until her passing a few years ago.

Vegetarian most of my life, on and off vegan, vacillating between vegan and vegetarian the whole time, but I have been completely vegan for 3 years now. Love experimenting with technology, programing, etc. Spend a lot of time tinkering with home automation and am really into integration with voice recognition -- yes I can simply tell my house to turn off and on lights or set the thermostat or I can ask her what the temperature is in a particular room and she talks back to me. 

I practice Asian spiritualism and am into things like yoga, meditation and such, although I have a little partner who climbs all over me when I am trying to do my yoga. I am happiest at home and in the garden. In fact I started some seedlings just today (artichoke, peppers and eggplant). I try to live organically and naturally as much as I can, minimizing waste, using solar electricity, etc. I love having my little buddy at my side.

My real regret is that I was either born too soon or late. So much is changing in our lives - a lot for the better, some sadly not. I think real cool stuff is coming, I hope I don't miss out.


----------



## linfran (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi,
I am old also 65 but happily retired. I worked 42 years as a laboratory technologist in hematology. I have Tyson Who is ten years old and Tiana who will be two the end of March. She was a rescue that was fostered by Marti from Tanner Togs (Thanks Marti!). Love to travel and read murder mysteries.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

Well I'm 22. I've been married for just over a year. My husband is in the Army and we're currently stationed in South Korea. I went to school for economics and am getting my masters in community economic development. I work part time on post as well. 

We don't have any kids and probably won't for the near future. Daisy is our baby! I'm originally from NH and went to school in MA where I met my husband. I don't have too many hobbies but I have started eating healthier and working out. I was always slim in college but the 8 months I've been out of school and have been cooking for my husband has changed that a bit. I started swimming and will try zumba classes on post soon. 

Some facts about Daisy: She will be 1 year next month. She likes her little house and kong toys as well as frozen blueberries. She's a whopping 3.2 lbs and will not sleep in her own bed. She likes going to the dog park and walking on grass but will not step foot on any kind of pavement or concrete. Hubby got her for me for my birthday. He was working 12-14 hour days and I had just moved to Korea and was alone all the time. I left my Newfoundland with my parents in NH because he was too big to bring. I've always had an animal companion but never one so small.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sometimes, close friends who know me really well, and, especially, in person ... have encouraged me to write the story about my life. I have struggled with that ... because I don't have it in my heart to hurt those who have hurt me in inexcusable ways. I almost lost my life once to abuse ... I was hospitalized for almost two months for physical abuse ... that kind of hurt. And, if I did write my story ... I would want it to include the good and the bad experiences ... because my main purpose of sharing my story would be to, hopefully, inspire others ... that one should ever give up ... and, that there are so many wonderful people in this world who are kind and loving. 

I am retired. I worked for George Washington University in Washington, DC ... first as a private medical secretary to a thoracic surgeon. I was even able to sit up there in the balcony with medical residents to see actual heart surgery being performed. I spent a lot of time during and after hours with medical residents ... we were a close knit family. I can tell you that Grey's Anatomy is more real than fiction to me.  That alone would take up a whole chapter in a book. A few years later I interviewed for another job at GW. It was a very unique position that required doing medical testing ... such as EKG's, blood tests, x-rays, you name it. I was also trained to record and read all the medical information that we entered into a sophisticated computerized system. In order to be hired for this position ... one of the requirements was to have an RN degree. However, I was blessed to be hired into the position without the RN ... because the chief doctor in the facility was impressed with my interview and background with GW. Legally, I was able to be hired because there was always a medical doctor on board. I loved that job and am proud to say that while doing an exam on an actual doctor from another hospital ... he thought I was a doctor. He encouraged me to go on to at least become a PA ... but, due to circumstances in my life at that time ... it was almost impossible. I did become kind of a TV *star* when I was chosen to be part of a special hour long segment on the news for the Multi-test Facility. A lot of the testing, by the way, was for CEO's, including Amtrak.

TV ... I was on TV three times. All nice stories. 

Being retired now ... I would love to work a few hours either at a shelter for abused women ... or, working again with children who are hospitalized. However, I think Snowball needs me right now.

Since 1993, I had been diagnosed with MS. However, within the past year, I am pretty sure ( and, with the consults with doctors) that I was mis-diagnosed. Some expert doctors think it was Lyme Disease that was doing havoc to my body. I always questioned the MS diagnosis due to lack of plaques on the brain, etc. After the treatments for Lyme ... I have been feeling wonderful. That is well over a year now.

I have been eating whole foods since January 11th and now have so much energy. I think I look better, too. I have a friend who is fitness trainer and works with me every week ... I love it.

As for age ... I hate, and especially for women ... when so much emphasis is put on a number. You might be surprised how many forms, including employment ... I wrote down ageless! I am really young at heart. Yes, we can google ages ... but, I can also tell you that although those are usually pretty accurate ... it is not always so. Really. That's all I can say for now ... unless I write that book. :thumbsup: In addition ... we are always advised not to disclose ages online due to identity theft. 

I can tell you that when I was very young (much too young, in my teens) ... I was married to a Greek man who was fourteen years older than me I waited almost ten years before I married again. I had a few marriage proposals from well to do off men ... but, I was not about to give up my independence. Money does not buy happiness ... nor does it make a house a home.

So, there is a little bit about who I am. However, I think I will always remain a mystery to some ... unless I write that book.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> Paula,
> 
> You are not old, maybe older but not old. You know we live in a world in which more and more people are living past 100, our concepts of age and ageing have changed so much.
> 
> ...


Smart man. Yes, a woman ... she can always do the job efficiently.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm 59 ( YIKES ) and have been married for 38 years this coming September. I was a stay at home Mom until my kids were grown and then I worked as a cake decorator until spinal stenosis affecting my whole spine made me quit. I have 4 grown kids ( 3 daughters and 1 son) and 5 granddaughters right now. We have another grandchild due the beginning of May, we have our last unmarried daughter getting married this August and I will let you in on a secret but promise you won't tell.......another grandchild due in September but it's still a secret for now. And of coarse I have my Pipper.....as you all know he's the love of my life, my heart and my soul and I feel so lucky to have him be part of my wonderful family!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum much lately,as I have been redoing our master bath and bedroom. I'm stripping wallpaper, painting, and put a new porcelain floor in. We also updated the faucets, and I redid all the woodwork(stripping, sanding and refinishing) You might ask what this has to do with Deborah? That's who I am, always busy doing a lot of projects. 

I have been married for 42 years to my childhood sweetheart. I love him more with each passing year. 
I have 2 grown children and three grandkids. 
I was a hairdresser when I was young,but eventually became a stay at home mom to my kids. 
Some how..... I started a childcare business from my home and I've been doing this for over 20 years. I only cared for toddlers and babies.For the past several years, I've only cared for infants
I'm fortunate to have both my parents at age 88 and 86. . 
I love gardening, reading, and home projects. 
I've always had Yorkies and Maltese throughout the years. 
They're my babies after my human babies go home. 
I love life, my family, and my God who helps me through each day. 
I'm a homebody and I love it!!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Sometimes, close friends who know me really well, and, especially, in person ... have encouraged me to write the story about my life. I have struggled with that ... because I don't have it in my heart to hurt those who have hurt me in inexcusable ways. I almost lost my life once to abuse ... I was hospitalized for almost two months for physical abuse ... that kind of hurt. And, if I did write my story ... I would want it to include the good and the bad experiences ... because my main purpose of sharing my story would be to, hopefully, inspire others ... that one should ever give up ... and, that there are so many wonderful people in this world who are kind and loving.
> 
> I am retired. I worked for George Washington University in Washington, DC ... first as a private medical secretary to a thoracic surgeon. I was even able to sit up there in the balcony with medical residents to see actual heart surgery being performed. I spent a lot of time during and after hours with medical residents ... we were a close knit family. I can tell you that Grey's Anatomy is more real than fiction to me.  That alone would take up a whole chapter in a book. A few years later I interviewed for another job at GW. It was a very unique position that required doing medical testing ... such as EKG's, blood tests, x-rays, you name it. I was also trained to record and read all the medical information that we entered into a sophisticated computerized system. In order to be hired for this position ... one of the requirements was to have an RN degree. However, I was blessed to be hired into the position without the RN ... because the chief doctor in the facility was impressed with my interview and background with GW. Legally, I was able to be hired because there was always a medical doctor on board. I loved that job and am proud to say that while doing an exam on an actual doctor from another hospital ... he thought I was a doctor. He encouraged me to go on to at least become a PA ... but, due to circumstances in my life at that time ... it was almost impossible. I did become kind of a TV *star* when I was chosen to be part of a special hour long segment on the news for the Multi-test Facility. A lot of the testing, by the way, was for CEO's, including Amtrak.
> 
> ...


You are an amazing writer, you should write a book.

Almost all voice recognition software use a female voices - Siri, Sync (in ford), Cortana (Windows), most GPS's. Speculation ranges from sexist programmers to it is easier to her a higher pitched voice in a noisy environment.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> I haven't been on the forum much lately,as I have been redoing our master bath and bedroom. I'm stripping wallpaper, painting, and put a new porcelain floor in. We also updated the faucets, and I redid all the woodwork(stripping, sanding and refinishing) You might ask what this has to do with Deborah? That's who I am, always busy doing a lot of projects.
> 
> I have been married for 42 years to my childhood sweetheart. I love him more with each passing year.
> I have 2 grown children and three grandkids.
> ...


Debbie, I swear I was just thinking about you again today. You are missed when you aren't here. 

Thank you for letting us know what you have been doing. You are a busy woman, for sure!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

wkomorow said:


> You are an amazing writer, you should write a book.
> 
> Aww ... that means so much coming from you, Walter. Thank you. :wub:
> 
> Almost all voice recognition software use a female voices - Siri, Sync (in ford), Cortana (Windows), most GPS's. Speculation ranges from sexist programmers to it is easier to her a higher pitched voice in a noisy environment.


My Apple devices have a choice for a man or woman. The woman's voice on autocorrect for my emails is driving me nuts though. I bet Bill Maher would like me if he heard what I say to her when she won't leave me alone.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Army veteran, artist, animal lover.. former nurse..a "jane of many trades, but a master of none".. more spiritual than religious.. I want to leave this earth in better shape than I found it..
Married 33 years in July to my best friend and supporter. Recycle all I can, grow most of what we eat.. love art and antiques. Got my pilot's license at 40... Hubby and I love next experiences and feel you're never too old to learn something new..

We're happiest at home messing around in the shop or the garden. I volunteer for rescues and help our local shelter.. giving is the best karma.. I grew up in an abusive home,then orphaned,Al grew up poor, basically hunted to put food on the table and worked the farm.. but this taught us both that life is hard but you can make it..and to find joy in all things..
I just got into a great gallery with my work.A gallery I wouldn't have found,had I not been going through cancer treatment,so there is good in the bad things..

Hubby hopes to retire this year, and we have lots of plans to keep busy..
We try to eat healthy, exercise and make each day count. at 52 (me) and 59( Al) we hope we have lots of time left to be together and enjoy our fluffs..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Army veteran, artist, animal lover.. former nurse..a "jane of many trades, but a master of none".. more spiritual than religious.. I want to leave this earth in better shape than I found it..
> Married 33 years in July to my best friend and supporter. Recycle all I can, grow most of what we eat.. love art and antiques. Got my pilot's license at 40... Hubby and I love next experiences and feel you're never too old to learn something new..
> 
> We're happiest at home messing around in the shop or the garden. I volunteer for rescues and help our local shelter.. giving is the best karma.. I grew up in an abusive home,then orphaned,Al grew up poor, basically hunted to put food on the table and worked the farm.. but this taught us both that life is hard but you can make it..and to find joy in all things..
> ...


You are such an inspiration, Michelle.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

This is such a good thread since we've had so many new people join.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey, the long lost member here. Sorry I'm not around as much as i used to be....

Anyway, I'm 62 (at least for a few more months anyway) and live in paradise, well it is in the summer anyway. I got married on my 19th birthday and was totally head over heels in love until he started cheating on me. I had a ball for the next few years after that, doing all the stuff I had missed the first time around. Then I met Stan. It's now 30 years later....I never married him as I always promised myself I'd never get hurt like that again. Stan is very old - 26 years older than me. He's pretty sarcastic and grumpy and thinks pretty highly of himself (but that's another thread). 

My dogs make me happiest. I've showed Ava and Mona Lisa at different times, and absolutely loved being in the dog shows!!! What fabulous memories I have, long weekends in a beautiful motor home, dogs, being with the girls, good food, wine, shopping. ....:innocent:

Archie and I did so many things together, kayaking, bike riding, long walks...he was the best buddy ever. I'll miss that guy.

Making floats and costumes for the Pet Halloween parades each year is so much fun! It's fun to make people smile.


Life has not been the same since Hurricane Sandy. First we lost our entire first floor and now we've been out of the house since September while it's being raised higher. The paperwork and red tape is horrendous, the progress is slow...and I'm going broke.

But there's always a bright side in life. I'm enjoying life on the island, walking the beach and hanging out with girlfriends. Can't take any trips because Tinker is still scared to death of everyone except me. :blink:...duh....I've been playing around with some crafts and waiting to get back home.

I worked at International Harvester (Navistar) for 30 years, retired for 3 years and now I'm the bookkeeper for a real estate agency for the summer rentals, this will be my 11th year. I want to retire and hang out on the beach and play all summer. Yep, I want no plans....just to have fun. Life is good. Hey, if I can get back home in the next month or so....maybe I can get things whipped back together in time for a puppy party this spring....!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Hey, the long lost member here. Sorry I'm not around as much as i used to be....
> 
> Anyway, I'm 62 (at least for a few more months anyway) and live in paradise, well it is in the summer anyway. I got married on my 19th birthday and was totally head over heels in love until he started cheating on me. I had a ball for the next few years after that, doing all the stuff I had missed the first time around. Then I met Stan. It's now 30 years later....I never married him as I always promised myself I'd never get hurt like that again. Stan is very old - 26 years older than me. He's pretty sarcastic and grumpy and thinks pretty highly of himself (but that's another thread).
> 
> ...


We sure hope so. :chili:
:chili: What's the saying...what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Well girlfriend you are one very strong woman. Having seem my SIL go through losing her house to Superstorm Sandy and just moving into a new house (hers was totally flooded and condemned) it shows what fortitude is and that in the end life can come back to normal. She actually feels her new home is even better and yes it's 9 or 10 feet in the sky now to not have a repeat of past flooding. I can't wait until you're back home too so that life will be easier and have a little routine in it again. :smootch:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowbody said:


> We sure hope so. :chili:
> :chili: What's the saying...what doesn't kill you makes you stronger. Well girlfriend you are one very strong woman. Having seem my SIL go through losing her house to Superstorm Sandy and just moving into a new house (hers was totally flooded and condemned) it shows what fortitude is and that in the end life can come back to normal. She actually feels her new home is even better and yes it's 9 or 10 feet in the sky now to not have a repeat of past flooding. I can't wait until you're back home too so that life will be easier and have a little routine in it again. :smootch:


No promises yet...but it's a goal to keep me going :thumbsup:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

In June I turned 58. I was a bookkeeper in south Florida. I loved it. I am a little OCD:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley::

When my husband retired from his medical practice in 1996 we started developing a 300 acre mountain into single residences. Building Spec houses and general subdivision development. Jim passed away 3 years ago so I am retired and have started taking art classes. I think that would have been my dream career!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

31, veterinary technician, LOVE my job. For the past year I have gone back to working emergency at a large specialty hospital. I love caring for my ICU patients and their people. I still accept a few select clients for behavior consultations (I've done this part time and full time throughout the years). 
I have shown Maltese in conformation, juniors, obedience, rally, and agility since I was 15....mostly obedience and agility that past few years. I'm extra proud of my 2 special-needs Maltese who have gone on to achieve numerous titles. 
I've known some SMers since before I began showing Maltese....yeah....it's been a long time! 
My latest project is a 9 month old mini poodle who was purchased and returned...without many social skills, potty training, or basic manners. We're having fun together.


----------

